# Help 20yr old maid bagged up



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Has a vet actually been out to ultrasound and confirm she is pregnant?


----------



## gamer0307 (Jun 6, 2012)

No my vet is still telling me there is no way she is pregnant! And she definitely is! Trying to get ahold of another vet but not having any luck I had worked her due date out as Aug 23/12
My only concern is that mare and foal are okay. 
I just wanted some opinions as to what people thought 
Can a maiden bag up for no reason? I personnally don't think so but.....could this happen?


----------



## gamer0307 (Jun 6, 2012)

Posted picture of her bag and her in my album my phone won't let me post on threads


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I HOPE that she is pregnant bc bagged up and not pregnant with a mare that's never had a foal might mean she has breast cancer.


----------



## gamer0307 (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow really I didn't know that but she has milk


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

You stated the Vet said no way, But have you paid for a Preg check ? has she been palpated ? I had a mare that would bag, drip 'milk' she was a bit chubby and would develop fat by her bags and drip , not really milk, but kinda like a false preg .


----------



## gamer0307 (Jun 6, 2012)

My vet hasn't come out she laughs at me when I call her. That is why I am searching for a new vet she keeps telling me not to waste money. Is your mare a maiden that dose this and dose she still go into heat? Cause my mare hasn't went in to heat since. And you can't miss her in heat she is rude and humps my other mares.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Equine Vets in Canada

This might help find a new vet


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

You definitely need to get a vet out to see your horse. Your vet should be willing to come out if you are concerned, and if she is really laughing and refusing to come out, you need to drop her unprofessional **** and find someone new. And the bottom line is you NEED to get a vet out NOW to first, make sure the mare is indeed pregnant, and work out a plan of action. By not doing this, you are risking death or injury to mare and foal, if she is actually pregnant.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

TOO TRUE! My Vet recommended not waiting too long to breed my mare (who has had 4 foals before age 10) again, though I decided against it, bc older mares can have a very hard time carrying and delivering. Find another Vet who cares.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

At age 8 my mare was bred altho I think a day late as she really fought with the stallion. Breeder was holding her. Anyway she packed on a belly and even bagged up. Vet came out and did an internal and by the next morning she had deflated. Wishful thinking on her part. BTW, a friends 28 yr old arab mare still comes in to heat. Vet didn't think so until he saw it.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

If your vet laughs at you over the phone, it's time to find a new vet as you have already concluded. I'm sorry for your worries and stress over this. If all else fails and you have a trailer, load her up and take her to a vet. That is what I would do, just keep an eye on her as you seem to be doing already...make sure she doesn't go off her feed and watch for signs of listlessness and or distress.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

so what is happening with your mare? Did you find a vet?


----------



## gamer0307 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok talked to a new vet. She can't come out till Tuesday if emergency comes up I am to call her and she will be here. She said if she is pregnant not to worry to Much she should be fine. But I have her home and cell just incase. So Tuesday we will know for sure unless something happens before then.


----------



## gamer0307 (Jun 6, 2012)

AbsitVita said:


> If your vet laughs at you over the phone, it's time to find a new vet as you have already concluded. I'm sorry for your worries and stress over this. If all else fails and you have a trailer, load her up and take her to a vet. That is what I would do, just keep an eye on her as you seem to be doing already...make sure she doesn't go off her feed and watch for signs of listlessness and or distress.


Thank you yes she is stalled and I am not leaving her for more then an hour at a time! She is a little stressed as she don't like being in the barn when most of the other horses are out but my 9 yr old appy is on stall rest and in the barn with her but there both cranky being put in away from the others!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm happy for you that you found another more reliable vet willing to work with you. If she is pregnant, then i wish you and her a good foaling.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

gamer0307 said:


> Ok talked to a new vet. She can't come out till Tuesday if emergency comes up I am to call her and she will be here. She said if she is pregnant not to worry to Much she should be fine. But I have her home and cell just incase. So Tuesday we will know for sure unless something happens before then.


so glad you found a vet! Please keep us posted what happens


----------



## gamer0307 (Jun 6, 2012)

Will do! I don't think she will make it to Tuesday but as long as things go good I don't mind. Just wish this never happened to her.


----------



## stargirl90 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm glad you found a vet that is willing to work with you.. Hope all goes well!


----------



## gamer0307 (Jun 6, 2012)

So I just checked on her about half hour ago and she isn't herself she is very calm and her "milk" has went from clear to a milky color. Going back out at midnight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Any update on her?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Corporal said:


> I HOPE that she is pregnant bc bagged up and not pregnant with a mare that's never had a foal might mean she has breast cancer.


Um, what?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Where was our midnite update??

I bet someone is tired and sleeping in because of a sleepless night.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

texasgal said:


> Where was our midnite update??
> 
> I bet someone is tired and sleeping in because of a sleepless night.


She's not alone..I didn't get any sleep myself. I kept checking on recent posts for this thread and others throughout the night...need to brew more coffee!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

LOL ^^ ... it's one thing to lose sleep checking your OWN horses, but up checking foaling threads ... 

**like I've never done that**

hehe


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

Subbing.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Subbing! Ver interested to see what happens!


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> "If a horse becomes more beautiful in the course of his work, it is a sign that the training principles are correct."~Colonel Podhajsky


I say if a rider becomes more beautiful in the course of his work, it is a sign that the training principles are correct." ~ AbsitVita :lol:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Or he/ she's been up too long and pumped full of caffeine........;-)

But seriously, any news?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gamer0307 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello sorry for making you all wait I checked on her every two hours and nothing today she is waxing up so hoping for something tonight! Any idea of what it might look like? She is roan as you can see in her pic and the father is posted in lolas file he is apha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Subbing -- you`ve got me hooked Gamer.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

gamer0307 said:


> Hello sorry for making you all wait I checked on her every two hours and nothing today she is waxing up so hoping for something tonight! Any idea of what it might look like? She is roan as you can see in her pic and the father is posted in lolas file he is apha.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not that I know this really works, but here's a link to do your best swag (scientific wild a$$ guess) on the foal's coat color:

Color Calculator


----------



## gamer0307 (Jun 6, 2012)

Well we have a beautiful colt will up load pics in am everyone is ok so far.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

That's great! Can't wait for pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gamer0307 (Jun 6, 2012)

I have posted pictures to Ross's album!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh my lord, he's gorgeous! Well done to Mumma and welcome to the world little guy


----------



## gamer0307 (Jun 6, 2012)

We need a name momma is Rosa and dad is registered apha Cody specail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

AWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH how adorable! so he was just born like an hour ago??


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

Gamer, so happy for you. Was it just me or was the baby down on her back hocks a bit? I noticed it in this pic: http://www.horseforum.com/members/33946/album/rosa-4757/imag0303-32439/. I hope that straightens out on its own. But what a beauty!! As for a name, I like Codychrome, lots of chrome from a stud named Cody.


----------



## gamer0307 (Jun 6, 2012)

He was born at 11pm and yes he is down low in his hocks. I hope it dose to. Vet is still booked for Tuesday she will just being doing something other then a pregnancy check . I will ad more photo's and updates. Getting myself wake and heading to barn.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

gamer0307 said:


> He was born at 11pm and yes he is down low in his hocks. I hope it dose to. Vet is still booked for Tuesday she will just being doing something other then a pregnancy check . I will ad more photo's and updates. Getting myself wake and heading to barn.


Good to hear! Give that baby a hug and his momma a carrot for me if you would!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Congratulations, Gamer! You must have been fairly nervous but it all sounds like it went well. continue posting piccies of mumma Rosa and the little one.

Glad you changed vets too, the ODI one was clearly unprofessional and pretty clueless! Not someone you'd want if things ever went wrong...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gamer0307 (Jun 6, 2012)

Everything went very smooth and fast. I had an old pro here checking her out when Rosa decided it was time. So helped a little bit I was so scared. Rosa is my kids pony and I was so worried. 
As for the vet she is the closest one to my house in an emergency she is the one that would get here the fastest. New vet is 2 hours away. And I have heard very good thing about her since looking her up. 
Please keep the names coming. He is my 9yr olds colt so think like your 9 when it comes to names lol 
I woke her up once I knew everything was all good last night she was so super happy and crying!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Awww...it's like Christmas came early for your family.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

He's precious.
His pasterns (not hocks) should come up on their own, just keep an eye on them as I'm sure you will.

I'd send vet #1 a picture of him & ask her if she was sleeping during her reproductive classes in vet school.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

He's very cute congrarts, like others have said he should come out on his own, but it won't happen over night, the more he runs and plays the stronger his legs will get.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd take a photo of him right into the first vet's office and speak with the vet personally. Second best thing, call and speak to him/her. It may be the wake-up call she needs to be a better, more proactive vet. She lost a client because of her arrogance.

He is beautiful though. So happy the delivery went smooth. Momma looks good too!


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

gamer0307 said:


> He was born at 11pm and yes he is down low in his hocks. I hope it dose to. Vet is still booked for Tuesday she will just being doing something other then a pregnancy check . I will ad more photo's and updates. Getting myself wake and heading to barn.


Being down on the hocks is not a big deal and is quite common, a few days of turn out and exercise will strengthen the tendons and he should be just fine.

Super Nova


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Baby is adorable!

Can someone explain to me what they are referring to as far the hocks/fetlocks? Which is it and what are you looking at? Even if it's not a big deal and I have no intention of breeding anytime soon, I'd still like to know. =]


----------



## gamer0307 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I have moved them to a bigger indoor stall so he has room to run around and get moving. The stall is apx 25x35 so I am sure he will get moving in there his half sister did. As I don't have seperate paddocks I am keeping them in till he is ready to run with the Hurd. 

Anymore suggests on names?

Was thinking master moon or mister moon?
As I was told last night was the blue moon? 
Any suggestions would be great 
Thanks again everyone

P.s I will be talking to vet and a few others about this little one shot wonder!
Seeing as vet and a few friends and what I read online told me with him only getting her once (we got electric fence same day) and he is no longer here! And with her being "old" and a maiden chances were like 1% well guess we are the 1% and the 50% that had a good labour and delivery with an older maiden. Just gos to show that things can happen weather it has before or not! 

And just incase anyone is wondering this was never ment to happen its a long story but will never have an accident like this again!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

What about New Moon?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

How about "minimal chance"

Congrats.
And I'd take a nice pic of the pair and hold it under your ex vet's nose...just for kicks.......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Congrats he is gorgeous! I am sure he will straighten out just fine on his own. I absolutely adore the name Mister Moon. Its so precious! Will you take and post new photos? Would love to see the cutie pie!!!


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Super Nova said:


> Being down on the hocks is not a big deal and is quite common, a few days of turn out and exercise will strengthen the tendons and he should be just fine.
> 
> Super Nova


Sorry that should have said down on the fetlocks not hocks

Super Nova


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Minimal Chance, I like it!


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Picture of my girl at 3 days her fetlocks are still down a bit but are considerably better than at birth.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

natisha said:


> He's precious.
> His pasterns (not hocks) should come up on their own, just keep an eye on them as I'm sure you will.
> 
> I'd send vet #1 a picture of him & ask her if she was sleeping during her reproductive classes in vet school.


I second that on the vet. Thanks for the correction...I'm glad I'm not God, my horse creation might end up similar to this cat


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

I still like the name Codychrome ;o)


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats on a cute colt!!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Gamer .. What a darling baby. Hope mama Rosa is okay and healthy. 
Rustic moon or Rustic rose . rustie for short.


----------



## Chilly (Jan 21, 2012)

How about Chance at the Moon? Wow what a great surprise for a young man. I bet your son is excited.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yortamus (Sep 5, 2012)

just wondering how you went with your mare and if she had a foal i hope all is good


----------



## gamer0307 (Jun 6, 2012)

Those are all get names! And its my daughter's pony and she is super happy.
Baby and momma are doing great. He is running and jumping and feisty.
Will get some more pictures soon and post to album as I do everything from my phone and I can't load pictures to thread.


----------



## yortamus (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi there sorry only new to this site and stuffed up only read a few threads... Gorgeous foal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

